# FireFox Users



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

If you haven't done this update read this. Even Homeland Security is nervous about this.

https://www.fastcompany.com/9045062...o-update-browsers-immediately-in-rare-warning

This one says Mac but it's Windows too.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Be nice in these articles if they would spell out what the exact vulnerability is. I mean the bad guys obviously already know as does the browser creators. Just us peon consumers that dont.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

https://www.wthr.com/article/dept-h...firefox-users-update-your-browser-immediately

I thought I read another that had a little more information, this one has some.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-03/

This explains it a little bit. Looks like a critical one that doesnt require one to be careless. My firefox been nagging me to update for a while. And apparently I have to download a whole new version, update fails. Bleh. Thats why I have procrastinated.

However its smart to keep an uptodate browser. More important than uptodate operating system.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks. I updated my OS and browser.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am updated now. I downloaded the ESR version so it wont constantly want to update itself with latest features. Unfortunately my old profile was for a newer non-ESR so kept giving me error insisting I start with new profile. Didnt want to redownload addons and bookmarks and all. Finally found if I started it via commandline with --allow-downgrade parameter added, it would start with my old profile. I truly hate helicopter parenting by software and operating systems.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

HermitJohn, could you post in detail how you did this. "started it via commandline with --allow-downgrade parameter added, it would start with my old profile"

I'm still using version 50.1.0 Sure don't want to lose my bookmarks, settings or addon's. 

Thank you.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

OneDayx2 said:


> HermitJohn, could you post in detail how you did this. "started it via commandline with --allow-downgrade parameter added, it would start with my old profile"
> 
> I'm still using version 50.1.0 Sure don't want to lose my bookmarks, settings or addon's.
> 
> Thank you.


I changed to the ESR version from a standard version that is newer than ESR version, thats why i had to force it to use the profile.

Current ESR version is 68.4.1
Current standard version is 72.0.1

Since both are newer than 50.1.0, you shouldnt need any tricks to make them use your profile no matter which you choose.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Was thinking about it. Your current v. 50 Firefox is probably old enough where the addons wont work in current version. Yea Firefox updated sometime back changing things to where many of older addons didnt work. Some addon creators simply didnt update, others did update. I lost some addons I really liked. Had to go look for newer ones that did similar things. Made me use Chromium for a while as some just had no substitute. However the bookmarks should transfer. You can also export your bookmarks to an html page which can be opened in any browser. Can use that as your home page if you want.

Settings may or may not transfer. They should, but no guarantee. Again just been too much water under the bridge since your version 50. So is it worth the hassle of upgrading, yea probably, browser or email client is usually where virus, etc finds vulnerabilities and an entry point. though up to you whether its worth it. You obviously havent had problems with current version, maybe you never will. On other hand kinda ruins your day when something does happen.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I use Chrome, but I keep Firefox around for some things. I checked and I'm already at 72.0.1.

I'm a big advocate for keeping applications and operating systems up to date, not that anyone takes my advice.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for your reply HermitJohn. Much appreciated. I just hate changing to newer versions of anything, usually the whole look and feel of things change. I do like my addons. Maybe I'll just download the newest version and see if I can tolerate it. If so then I'll move things over or whatever I have to do. Before version 50, I was using version 17. LOL


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

You might try browser called Pale Moon, its based on older version Firefox. Or Kmeleon also based on older Firefox.


Quick seach, apparently you can run two versions Firefox on same windows computer: https://www.webdesignerbible.com/how-to-install-two-versions-of-firefox-in-windows/ This example was for couple really old versions Firefox. I assume they still have this "profile option". It seems to be there for web designers to try their web page in different versions Firefox.

Oh by way in win10 to get to the run box if not in start menu, hit the microsoft key (key with window emblem on it) together with x key, that will bring up hidden menu. Win10 likes to hide things.

Oh here is youtube how to do it, sorry the guy has pretty heavy accent, but after reading that article, mostly just watch what this guy does if you cant understand what he is saying. He is using win10.


----------



## OneDayx2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info and suggestions. And especially the tip for Windows 10. I'm still running Windows 7. But will need v. 10 for Turbo Tax next year. So instead of buying Win 10, got a refurbished computer from Newegg with Win 10 on it. They upgraded the memory to 4 gig, and put a 1 trigabyte hard drive. All for less than the Win 10 retail would have cost me. Will only buy from Newegg, and not one of their 3 party sellers. My current computer was purchased the same way 6 or 7 years ago. Hasn't had a hiccup yet.

I have thought about Palemoon or Brave browsers, but the thing I like about my old version of Firefox, is the backup program I have for it. It's only for Firefox and doubt it would work with any other browser. Use it to backup every thing for Firefox and Thunderbird.

Think I will try your suggestion for running two versions of Firefox. Keep my old and install the latest version. May have to watch that video a few times first.

When my sister upgraded her Firefox, she had to upgrade in steps. First installed a little newer versions, then another newer one before it could upgrade to the newest one. Not sure I'm up to that hassle.


----------

